# What battery?



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

What type battery do you guys use to power your electronics on your yaks? Today, I am installing fishfinders on mine and my wife's prowlers. I also have a gheenoe that I had a fishfinder on. For it, I used a Yuasa SLA1075, but had problems. My trips are often 6 or 8 hours and it would go dead. The repeated deep cycling killed it in short order. And yes, I was charging it on a smart charger capable of charging them correctly. 

I was thinking of a lawn tractor battery, but don't think they make one that is deep cycle. Obviously, I want to keep the size and weight down.


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

http://www.austinkayak.com/products/2811/Humminbird-GCBK-12-Volt-Gel-Cell-Battery-with-Charger.html

this is what i bought. itll last a few trips (if i forget to charge it) before my fishfinder cuts off.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

That's the battery that I am currently using. I only get 6-8 hour charge out of it before it goes dead. repeatedly killing battery shortened it's life to less than a year. Later in life, I was only getting a hour or two out of it.

I'm using it on a humminbird 798ci HD with GPS, sidescan and down imaging. Also has color screen. I'm sure it is a power hog as far as fishfinders go.


----------



## FLfishR (Oct 3, 2007)

The deer feeder batterys at Academy are hard to beat. I have been using one for a couple years. It will last at least 8 hours and probably a lot more with a color fishfinder.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

FLfishR said:


> The deer feeder batterys at Academy are hard to beat. I have been using one for a couple years. It will last at least 8 hours and probably a lot more with a color fishfinder.


That is the same battery that I am currently using. Mine came out of hospital grade battery backup UPS's. It is the same battery with a different logo printed on the side.


----------



## Squid (May 25, 2013)

Werker 12v 9aH. I can use it all day and it has plenty of life for the next trip. 

http://www.batteriesplus.com/produc...-Conversion)/BackUPS-XS-Series-BX1500LCD.aspx


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Squid said:


> Werker 12v 9aH. I can use it all day and it has plenty of life for the next trip.
> 
> http://www.batteriesplus.com/produc...-Conversion)/BackUPS-XS-Series-BX1500LCD.aspx


Still same battery...


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Here's the cheapest I have found. Get the proper charger for these type batteries.

Batteries Link


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

thinking out of the box here; ever consider installing an umbrealla with a solar recharger &/or a hot spare?


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

They make all ranges of Ah for the 12 volt sealed batteries. Most people use a 7Ah or 9Ah, but 8 hours is a long trip. Do you really need the finder on the entire 8 hours? Most likely not, so you can try turning it off unless you need it to conserve battery. As said, maybe look into a solar charger to trickle charge while you are out. Maybe bring a second battery that is 5Ah and have a 9Ah one as your primary? 

A lot of options for you, but in a kayak space and weight are limited so you just gotta figure you what is best for you.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Depends on the draw from your FF. My Cuda 242 draws 170mah - I can run several 4-5 hour trips using 8 AA's. I use rechargeable AA's, but lithiums last longer... 

This set-up wont work for the bigger FF's with DSI, etc.


----------



## alan1687 (Feb 2, 2012)

would a 12v 8aH battery work for a lowrance x4 pro


----------



## dakrat (Apr 14, 2012)

alan1687 said:


> would a 12v 8aH battery work for a lowrance x4 pro


it should. I use one for my Elite5 DSI


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

Squid said:


> Werker 12v 9aH. I can use it all day and it has plenty of life for the next trip.
> 
> http://www.batteriesplus.com/produc...-Conversion)/BackUPS-XS-Series-BX1500LCD.aspx


Thats what ive got to power my lowrance mark 4x dsi an ive charged it once since i got my kayak back around december an i go about 4-6hr every trip, once a weekend if the weather lets me.


----------

